# Disappointed



## HolliAnne1948 (5 mo ago)

I have loved TiVo products for years but had to quit when I cut the cord.

I was so excited to see the TiVo Stream and immediately bought one. Got it yesterday and tried to get it going this morning. No luck.

Apparently since I have a Samsung smart TV and an Iphone I will have to stay with ROKU.

What am I missing? I saw nothing on the website that indicated you need google tv and an android phone.

Any ideas?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The Stream 4k does not require any particular TV or phone at all. Can you describe the problem in more detail? Exactly where do things go wrong?


----------



## HolliAnne1948 (5 mo ago)

mdavej said:


> The Stream 4k does not require any particular TV or phone at all. Can you describe the problem in more detail? Exactly where do things go wrong?


The only screen I get tells me to go to google as installed on my android phone and tell it to install my device. I did some research and got frustrated when I saw I needed an android tv or something android. Thats when I gave up.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

HolliAnne1948 said:


> The only screen I get tells me to go to google as installed on my android phone and tell it to install my device. I did some research and got frustrated when I saw I needed an android tv or something android. Thats when I gave up.


You "should" be able to get by with signing in to your Google account. If you don't have one, just create one at google.com.


Stream 4K Setup


"Sign in to your Google account, install additional apps and grab a quick overview of your Android TV capabilities, including the Google Play store, Google Assistant and Chromecast built-in."


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

It’s been a long time since I set mine up. If I remember correctly, It should just ask you to sign into your google account then you’ll need to sign into a TiVo account before it will finish initial setup. You might need the google home app from the App Store on your iPhone.


----------

